
Shoebill – A Macintosh II emulator that runs A/UX - hakobyte
https://github.com/pruten/shoebill
======
tsomctl
Awesome. I've been dying to try A/UX for years. My only mac that could run
A/UX died a few years ago. Getting ridiculously old computers and operating
systems running is a fun hobby.

------
dmd
"Requires a Macintosh II, IIx or IIcx ROM, and a disk image with A/UX
installed".

That's kind of a tall order.

------
kjs3
Fun. Back in the very distant past I worked on a B-level secure version of
A/UX. Honestly, A/UX was a pretty awful mishmash of crufty old SVR2, some BSD
chunks and a smattering of SVR3.

